# Arcola Creek



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Interesting happenings lately regarding the Arcola. Seems their may be some shady stuff going on, wich im sure happens more that we like to know about in alot of area streams. Im including a link to the article on EPA violations by Madisons wastewater plant, but by the sounds of it, this may have been over 2 years ago, but still.

http://www.news-herald.com/general-news/20140130/madison-village-warned-about-wastewater-discharge-after-anonymous-allegation


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I did catch a steel with 3 eyes there last year. Wondered what was up.....now I know.


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

You must have really good presentation to catch a fish with 3 eyes. . .

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

You are allowed 3 hooks per line in Ohio lol......


----------



## big spurs 111 (Jun 4, 2013)

I did notice the fish where down that year ..


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Arcola is not what it used to be. It used to be 6 to 8 fish in a few hours was a slow day. Not anymore. You're lucky if you get that a whole year now there.


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

KTkiff said:


> Arcola is not what it used to be. It used to be 6 to 8 fish in a few hours was a slow day. Not anymore. You're lucky if you get that a whole year now there.


Because of ogf maybe? Think about it


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

nforkoutfitters said:


> Because of ogf maybe? Think about it


I don't think that's it, not many fish it now and it still isn't what it once was. It might not be just Arcola, but numbers seem to go down every season.


----------

